# Επιπρόσθετα > Ενέργεια: Εξοικονόμιση, Άλλες Μορφές Παραγωγής >  >  Πρεσσα εφημεριδων για τζακι

## koulis/koulis.gr

Καλησπερα
Εχω δει παλιοτερα σε αγγλικο site τουβλα εφημεριδων για τζακι.Ηταν για οικιακη παραγωγη πολυ αποδοτικοκαι προπαντων οικολογικο.
 Ψαχνω κατι παρομοιο για αντιγραφη και αν εχει καποιος περισσοτερες πληροφοριες θα με βοηθουσε πολυ.Εχω μεγαλο ογκο εφημεριδων,
για το τζακι /θα γλυτωσω και ξυλα και το κουβαλημα στον 5ο/και πιστευω οτι θα ενδιεφερε πολλους φιλους.
Ευχαριστω

----------


## mihalas2

για πες κι αλλα!!

----------


## MacGyver

Το οικολογικό πού αναφέρεται; Ότι καίγεται  (με εξαίρεση το υδρογόνο) είναι δηλητήριο, ειδικά τα χρώματα. 
Είχα έναν ομοϊδεάτη σου στη γειτονιά που έκαιγε ότι έβρισκε, παλέτες νοβοπάν κ.λ.π
Μοίραζε το δηλητήριο του, το ανάπνεε και αυτός και πέρα βρέχει.
Οικογένεια Ε.Χ (ειδικού χειρισμού), άντε να βγάλεις άκρη. 
Ήθελα να του πω ότι όλα αυτά είναι καρκίνος, αλλά τελικά επειδή δεν θα έβγαινε άκρη το άφησα.
Σήμερα ....είναι χάλια, δυστυχώς επαληθεύτηκα (ίσως σύμπτωση !!).

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Το σημερινό χαρτί των εφημερίδων δεν είναι για το τζάκι, για την υψικάμινο ναι, για ανακύκλωση ναι.
Δεν είναι 100% σκέτο χαρτί, είναι ανάμιξη διαφόρων υλικών για να εινα γυαλιστερό ελαφρύ και προπάντων οικονομικό. Ο macgyver έχει απόλυτο δίκιο.

----------


## mihalas2

> για πες κι αλλα!!




για την πρεσσα ενοειται......
να σου πω οτι θες για την κατασκευη και την στιβαροτητα
 αλλα δεν  βλεπω να βαζεις εφημεριδες (λογω οικολογικης συνειδησης)!

----------


## leosedf

Αν κάνεις πολτό μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις οποιοδήποτε άμυλο (συνήθως καλαμποκιού η αλευρόκολλα) για να γίνουν συμπαγή τα τούβλα.

----------


## koulis/koulis.gr

Μετα τους προβληματισμους και τις ενστασεις που τεθηκαν μιλησα με φιλους στην Β Αγγλια και εμαθα τα εξης.το απλο χαρτι εφημεριδας [οχι περιοδικα και διαφημιστικα]με την κατεργασια για να γινουν τουβλα χανουν το 40-50%των προσθετων και με το στεγνωμα το60-70% των πτητικων απο τα μελανια.
τα στεγνα τουβλα κανουν τελεια καυση με μικρο καταλειπο λευκη σταχτη.Υπαρχει μια διαδικασια που πρεπει να ακολουθηθει για τελειο αποτελεσμα με πολυ καλο θερμικο φορτιο.Πρωτα μουλιαζουν τισ εφημεριδες για αρκετες μερες σε νερο μεχρι να γινει σχεδον πολτος.Σουρωνουν τον πολτο και μετα τον βαζουν σε πρεσες καλουπια οπου το συμπιεζουν και φευγουν τα υγρα .Ακολουθει τοστεγνωμα σε αεριζομενο και φωτεινο χωρο.οι πιο οργανωμενοι εχουν και υγρομετρα για να ελεγχουν ποτε ειναι τελειως στεγνα.ειναι μια διαδικασια μπελαλιδικη αλλα ειναι τζαμπα και εχει και πλακα

----------


## Manthosvf

τις λιώνεις με ενα τρυπανι σε νερο και το κανεις τουβλο  :Smile:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r7z8h...eature=related

----------

koulis/koulis.gr (17-01-12)

----------


## stratos111

Για δες εδώ 
http://www.akouseto.gr/tag/%CF%84%CE...B9%CE%BF%CF%85
http://dvice.com/archives/2007/12/newspaper_log_m.php
Paper-Briquette-Log-Maker.jpg

----------

koulis/koulis.gr (17-01-12)

----------


## taxideytis

P1010379.jpgP1010376.jpgP1010377.jpgP1010378.jpg

Αυτό είναι το δικό μου πιεστήριο, ιδιοκατασκευή, βασικά πρέπει να στεγνώσουν καλααα τα τούβλα και η δουλεια πρέπει να γίνεται καλοκαίρι.
Για άλεσμα χρησιμοποιώ αναδευτήρα που μπροστά έχω προσαρμόσει φτερωτή απο δυναμο αυτοκινήτου...
κάνει κρυο δεν βγαίνω τώρα έξω να το φωτογραφίσω
Βασικά χρησιμοποιώ μόνο χαρτί εφημεριδας...οτιδήποτε γυαλίζει λίγο παραπάνω το πετάω στην ανακύκλωση...
επίσης ανοίχθηκαν και άλλες τρύπες...στο πλάι..και μεγαλύτερες...
επίσης εγω΄χρησιμοποιώ μια μεγάλη γλάστρα με ήδη υπάρχουσες τρύπες για στεγνωμα του πολτού...στον κουβά μουλιάζει και αλέθεται...

----------

koulis/koulis.gr (17-01-12), 

syvros (30-09-12)

----------


## mihalas2

πολυ καλη  η χειροκινητη πρεσουλα !

εγω νομιζα οτι η ερωτηση ηταν για υδραυλικη πρεσσα   :Confused1:

----------


## nikknikk4

το post #3 *MacGyver*  δεν σας προβλημάτισε  καθόλου ? ποσα ευρω αξίζει η υγεια σας ?

----------


## GeorgeVita

Πληθαίνουν τα οικιακά τζάκια, ξυλόσομπες και ψησταριές στην Αθήνα!



O Θανάσης έλεγε:
"*Οδηγέ, πάτα γκάζι, ρίξε μου καυσαέριο να συνέλθω!
Αααχ, πού 'σαι Αθήνα με το αθάνατο ντουμάνι σου!*"

Μήπως είναι φθηνότερο ένα καλό πουλόβερ;
Τι φταίω εγώ που πρέπει να κλείνω ερμητικά τα παράθυρα από το σούρουπο;
G

----------

koulis/koulis.gr (17-01-12)

----------


## nikknikk4

> Μετα τους *προβληματισμους και τις ενστασεις* που τεθηκαν μιλησα με φιλους στην Β Αγγλια και εμαθα τα εξης.το απλο χαρτι εφημεριδας [οχι περιοδικα και διαφημιστικα]*με την κατεργασια για να γινουν τουβλα χανουν το 40-50%των προσθετων* και με το στεγνωμα το *60-70% των πτητικων* απο τα μελανια.
> τα στεγνα τουβλα κανουν τελεια καυση με μικρο καταλειπο λευκη σταχτη.Υπαρχει μια διαδικασια που πρεπει να ακολουθηθει για τελειο αποτελεσμα με πολυ καλο θερμικο φορτιο.Πρωτα μουλιαζουν τισ εφημεριδες για αρκετες μερες σε νερο μεχρι να γινει σχεδον πολτος.Σουρωνουν τον πολτο και μετα τον βαζουν σε πρεσες καλουπια οπου το συμπιεζουν και φευγουν τα υγρα .Ακολουθει τοστεγνωμα σε αεριζομενο και φωτεινο χωρο.οι πιο οργανωμενοι εχουν και υγρομετρα για να ελεγχουν ποτε ειναι τελειως στεγνα.ειναι μια διαδικασια μπελαλιδικη αλλα ειναι τζαμπα και εχει και πλακα



το υπόλοιπο *50-60 %* των *προσθετων* ? που παει ?
το υπόλοιπο *30-40 %* των *πτητικω*ν ? που παει ?

τι σου ειπαν οι <<φιλοι σου>>

----------


## taxideytis

Φευγουν με το νερό...στο δίκτυο αποχέτευσης...
Ελάτε ρε παίδες τώρα...το μαζούτ που καίγαμε και καίμε ακόμα τόσα χρόνια στους λέβητες των  καλοριφέρ δεν μας πειράζει...λίγες καμμένες εφημερίδες όμως ναι...
Εντάξει μην το ξεφτυλίζουμε ...έιναι κακό να πολτοποιείς και να καίς εφημερίδες ανάμικτες με ξύλα σε κλειστά τζάκια και σόμπες...
Εσείς οι εναντίον τι προτέινετε σαν μέσο θέρμανσης;

----------

koulis/koulis.gr (17-01-12)

----------


## leosedf

Μπροστά στο κρύο και τις αφραγκίες ιδίως αν έχεις παιδιά, δυστυχώς η οικολογία πέφτει σε δεύτερη μοίρα. Και μην ακούσω τίποτα για τους οικολόγους του σκαι.

Πάντως και με μια  ντουλάπα παλιά κάνεις αφυγραντήρα.

----------

koulis/koulis.gr (17-01-12)

----------


## taxideytis

> Πάντως και με μια  ντουλάπα παλιά κάνεις αφυγραντήρα.



για γράψε περισσότερα

----------


## γιωρυος

καυτε μπρικετες να ζεστανουμε τα κολαρακια μασ :Biggrin:

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ... Εσείς οι εναντίον τι προτείνετε σαν μέσο θέρμανσης;



Τζάκι στο χωριό: ξύλα από κλαδέματα (λ.χ. ελιές) ή σε συνεργασία με το δασαρχείο παραλαβή περίσσιων δέντρων
Τζάκι στην πόλη (βόρεια ή βουνό): ξύλα, συμπλήρωμα από όλες τις άλλες πηγές θέρμανσης (κλιματιστικό, καλοριφέρ, σόμπα, ...)

Τζάκι στην Αθήνα σημαίνει "ακριβό σπίτι" που συνήθως έχει και καλοριφέρ, κλιματιστικό, κλπ.
Οικονομία μπορεί να γίνει μειώνοντας άλλους λογ/σμούς (κινητό, δορυφορική, internet, βενζίνη αυτοκινήτου κλπ.).
G

----------


## antonis_p

Τί οικολογίες και πράσινα άλογα; Έχω κάτι λάδια παλιά από το αμάξι σε 2 ντενεκέδες, τα θέλει κανείς για να ζεσταθεί; (μακριά από τη γειτονιά μου όμως)

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ...  Έχω ...



... "τη γιορτή μου σήμερα".

Αντώνη, χρόνια σου πολλά!
G

----------


## MacGyver

GeorgeVita συμφωνώ απόλυτα με όσα έγραψες στο 13, υποφέρω και εγώ από τον ίδιο κοινό εχθρό!
Να πω βέβαια ότι παρατήρησα κάτι που δεν νομίζω να είναι σύμπτωση:
Τώρα που ζόρισαν τα πράγματα μειώθηκε το φαινόμενο παρά αυξήθηκε γιατί και τα ξύλα δεν είναι τζάμπα.
Μάλλον άλλαξαν όλοι συνήθειες, συμβιβάστηκαν με χαμηλότερη θερμοκρασία και μειώθηκαν και τα υβριδικά τύπου: καλοριφέρ φουλ και τζάκι αναμμένο για το feeling.
Και αν ζεσταθούμε πολύ...ανοίγουμε το παράθυρο ... σιγά, μην γινόμαστε και γύφτουλες (λεφτά έχουμε).
Ακόμα και οι καυστήρες υπολειτουργούν.
Σας λέω θα αναγεννηθεί η Ελλάδα και θα ξαναπάρουν όλα τα πράγματα την αξία που είχαν χάσει.
Θυμάστε τη μαμά σας που έλεγε ότι είναι αμαρτία να πετάς το ψωμί ; Ποιος έδινε σημασία ;
Ζούμε χρυσές στιγμές αλλά δυστυχώς με πολλές απώλειες παράλληλα !
Τώρα όσο αφορά τα παιδιά που έγινε λόγος: Για θυμηθείτε μήπως συμβαίνει να τα ακούτε να βήχουν περισσότερο , παρά να έχουν πυρετό η οτιδήποτε άλλο !

----------


## leosedf

> καυτε μπρικετες να ζεστανουμε τα κολαρακια μασ

----------


## picdev

> GeorgeVita συμφωνώ απόλυτα με όσα έγραψες στο 13, υποφέρω και εγώ από τον ίδιο κοινό εχθρό!
> Να πω βέβαια ότι παρατήρησα κάτι που δεν νομίζω να είναι σύμπτωση:
> Τώρα που ζόρισαν τα πράγματα μειώθηκε το φαινόμενο παρά αυξήθηκε γιατί και τα ξύλα δεν είναι τζάμπα.
> Μάλλον άλλαξαν όλοι συνήθειες, συμβιβάστηκαν με χαμηλότερη θερμοκρασία και μειώθηκαν και τα υβριδικά τύπου: καλοριφέρ φουλ και τζάκι αναμμένο για το feeling.
> Και αν ζεσταθούμε πολύ...ανοίγουμε το παράθυρο ... σιγά, μην γινόμαστε και γύφτουλες (λεφτά έχουμε).
> Ακόμα και οι καυστήρες υπολειτουργούν.
> Σας λέω θα αναγεννηθεί η Ελλάδα και θα ξαναπάρουν όλα τα πράγματα την αξία που είχαν χάσει.
> Θυμάστε τη μαμά σας που έλεγε ότι είναι αμαρτία να πετάς το ψωμί ; Ποιος έδινε σημασία ;
> Ζούμε χρυσές στιγμές αλλά δυστυχώς με πολλές απώλειες παράλληλα !
> Τώρα όσο αφορά τα παιδιά που έγινε λόγος: Για θυμηθείτε μήπως συμβαίνει να τα ακούτε να βήχουν περισσότερο , παρά να έχουν πυρετό η οτιδήποτε άλλο !



H μάνα μου τώρα φτιάχνει δικό της ψωμί  :Tongue:  με 2ε αλεύρι, φτιάχνει ψωμί για μία βδομάδα που δεν μπαγιατεύει και φυσικά δεν είναι αφρός, καμία σχέση με αυτό του φούρνου, ο φούρνος πουλάει ψωμί τελευταίας ποιότητας με αέρα, 90λεπτά τα 300 γραμμάρια  :Cursing:  και μπαγιατεύει σε μισή μέρα.

οσο για το καλοριφέρ είναι θέμα συνήθειας , τις καλές εποχές έμπαινε στους 18 βαθμούς , 
τώρα μπαίνει το πολύ στους 15, μια χαρά νιώθεις και με 15 βαθμούς εγώ μάλιστα στο δωμάτιο μου βγάζω και τη μπλούζα.
Αφίστε που έχει σχέση και η εξωτερική θερμοκρασία , δεν γίνεται να έχει έξω 10 και μεσα στο σπίτι να θες να έχεις 22

----------


## bchris

> GeorgeVita συμφωνώ απόλυτα με όσα έγραψες στο 13, υποφέρω και εγώ από τον ίδιο κοινό εχθρό!
> Να πω βέβαια ότι παρατήρησα κάτι που δεν νομίζω να είναι σύμπτωση:
> Τώρα που ζόρισαν τα πράγματα μειώθηκε το φαινόμενο παρά αυξήθηκε γιατί και τα ξύλα δεν είναι τζάμπα.
> Μάλλον άλλαξαν όλοι συνήθειες, συμβιβάστηκαν με χαμηλότερη θερμοκρασία και μειώθηκαν και τα υβριδικά τύπου: καλοριφέρ φουλ και τζάκι αναμμένο για το feeling.
> Και αν ζεσταθούμε πολύ...ανοίγουμε το παράθυρο ... σιγά, μην γινόμαστε και γύφτουλες (λεφτά έχουμε).
> Ακόμα και οι καυστήρες υπολειτουργούν.
> Σας λέω θα αναγεννηθεί η Ελλάδα και θα ξαναπάρουν όλα τα πράγματα την αξία που είχαν χάσει.
> Θυμάστε τη μαμά σας που έλεγε ότι είναι αμαρτία να πετάς το ψωμί ; Ποιος έδινε σημασία ;
> Ζούμε χρυσές στιγμές αλλά δυστυχώς με πολλές απώλειες παράλληλα !
> Τώρα όσο αφορά τα παιδιά που έγινε λόγος: Για θυμηθείτε μήπως συμβαίνει να τα ακούτε να βήχουν περισσότερο , παρά να έχουν πυρετό η οτιδήποτε άλλο !



Αυτο που λες για τα πιτσιρικια αδερφε ειναι μεγαλη αληθεια.
Ο δικος μου (5 χρονων) εβηχε σχεδον 2 μηνες (on & off) και το ιδιο και η πλειοψηφια των συμμαθητων του.
Η περιοχη ειναι Ανω Πατησσια - Λαμπρινη.

----------


## ezizu

> Πάντως και με μια ντουλάπα παλιά κάνεις αφυγραντήρα.



Δώσε μας κάποια πληροφορία γι αυτό αν μπορείς.

----------


## teo_GR

Καλησπέρα και συγγνώμη αλλά θέλω να ρωτήσω κάτι τον Γιώργο GeorgeVita και τον MacGyver  αλλά περισσότερο τον πρώτο.
Τελικά αν κατάλαβα σωστά είσαι κατά των τζακιών γιατί σε αναγκάζουν να κλήσεις το παράθυρο σου νωρίς? Η μήπως εννοούσες κάτι άλλο ?
Επίσης θα ήθελα να μου εξηγήσεις τι εννοείς όταν λες 
<<<Τζάκι στην Αθήνα σημαίνει "ακριβό σπίτι" που συνήθως έχει και καλοριφέρ, κλιματιστικό, κλπ>>> και συγκεκριμένα  <<< ακριβό σπίτι>>>.
Συνήθως αυτά τα θέματα τα διαβάζω μόνο χωρίς να παίρνω θέση αλλά θα εκτιμούσα αν μου απαντούσες στα παραπάνω και παρακαλώ με σαφήνεια για να καταλάβω ακριβώς αυτό που θέλεις να πεις.
Τέλος να πω για να προλάβω πιθανών παρεξηγήσεις , το κείμενο μου δεν είναι αρνητικό ούτε ειρωνικό απλά προσπάθησα να είμαι ακριβής για να μην μπούμε σε διαδικασία πολλαπλών μηνυμάτων για να εξηγούμε τι εννοούσαμε .
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## picdev

το τζάκι στην αθήνα προσφέρεται σαν είδος πολυτελείας και όχι σαν ένα μέσο για να ζεσταθείς,
επίσης στην αθήνα δεν έχεις δικά σου ξύλα , άρα πρέπει να αγοράσεις 190ε το τόνο και στη τελική το απλό τζάκι δεν ζεσταίνει το σπίτι

----------


## leosedf

> Δώσε μας κάποια πληροφορία γι αυτό αν μπορείς.



Θα ανοίξουμε ένα καινούριο θέμα πιο σχετικό με αφυγραντήρες αν θέλετε για να μη χαλάσουμε και πολύ το θέμα εδώ.

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ... είσαι κατά των τζακιών ...



Θεωρώ ότι το τζάκι στην Αθήνα δεν είναι απαραίτητο για θέρμανση. Τα περισσότερα κτίρια έχουν τζάκια στα μεγάλα διαμερίσματα των επάνω ορόφων, λόγω μόδας ή "παρέας" (κάνει το χώρο ψυχολογικά πιο "ζεστό"), ενώ ταυτόχρονα έχουν αυτόνομη θέρμανση, κλιματισμό και διπλά αεροστεγή παράθυρα. Η πυκνότητα των κτιρίων είναι μεγάλη, τα τελευταία χρόνια τα τζάκια ανάβουν τακτικότερα και όσοι είναι δίπλα και δεν τους αρέσει η κάπνα (η δεν την έχουν συνηθίσει), ενοχλούνται. Προσωπικά ενοχλούμαι αλλά δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι γι' αυτό εκτός από το να κλείσω τα παράθυρα με την πρώτη μυρωδιά, δηλαδή σε λίγο ...

Σε επαρχιακό περιβάλλον συνήθως δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα λόγω περίσσιου χώρου ή ελαφρού αέρα.
G

----------

klik (17-01-12), 

leosedf (17-01-12), 

MacGyver (17-01-12)

----------


## leosedf

Τα ξύλα στο χωριό πάντως κοστίζουν από 80-120 και εδώ πέρα στην περιοχή μας επειδή είμαστε γεροί οικολόγοι τα φέρνουν και από Βουλγαρία ώστε να είναι πιο φτηνά και να μην καίμε και τα δικά μας δέντρα. Μια χαρά.

----------


## picdev

> Τα ξύλα στο χωριό πάντως κοστίζουν από 80-120 και εδώ πέρα στην περιοχή μας επειδή είμαστε γεροί οικολόγοι τα φέρνουν και από Βουλγαρία ώστε να είναι πιο φτηνά και να μην καίμε και τα δικά μας δέντρα. Μια χαρά.



 :Lol:  είσαι σίγουρος οτι οι βούλγαροι δεν κόβουν τα δικά μας δέντρα ?

----------


## ezizu

> Θα ανοίξουμε ένα καινούριο θέμα πιο σχετικό με αφυγραντήρες αν θέλετε για να μη χαλάσουμε και πολύ το θέμα εδώ.



Οκ! Αναμένω.    :OK:

----------


## leosedf

Ναι είναι διαφορετικό ξύλο. Για να μη λέτε ότι καίμε και καταστρέφουμε το περιβάλλον (όχι το δικό μας τουλάχιστον).

----------


## picdev

καλά για ΒΕλλάδα έχουν ακουστεί διάφορα, οτι φορτηγά με ψωμί ,και ότι μπορείς να φανταστείς κάνουν δρομόλογια σε γειτονιές και πουλάνε τα πάντα ολα στη μισή τιμή!
Να ναι καλά η ΕΕ

----------


## antonis_p

> Αντώνη, χρόνια σου πολλά!
> G



Ευχαριστώ !!! (για κάποιο λόγο δεν μπορώ να σου στείλω PM)

----------


## MacGyver

Σαν απάντηση του τι έχω κάνει 'προς συμμόρφωση με τη νέα τάξη πραγμάτων':
πρώτα πρώτα κατέβασα τη θερμοκρασία μισό βαθμό σε σχέση με πέρυσι (ψηφιακός θερμοστάτης), την νύχτα ενώ πέρυσι το είχα on και μερικούς βαθμούς χαμηλότερα, τώρα το έκλεισα και ανοίγει 15 λεπτά πριν την έγερση.
Τέλος αν και το έκανα και άλλες φορές, τώρα με το που φεύγουμε από το σπίτι η νυχτώνει κλείνω και τα παντζούρια για επιπλέον μόνωση.
Για το μέλλον, έχω μερικά ακόμα κατά νου!

----------


## koulis/koulis.gr

Τελικα ειναι πολυ ζωντανο το forum καιχαιρομαι που εγινα μελος του.Χρονια πολλα  Αντωνη.Δεν περιμενα οτι η ερωτηση για μια οικολογικη πρεσσα θα ηταν τοσο καυτη.Παρ ολες τις ενστασεις ειναι πιο οικολογικο να προσπαθεις να ζεσταθεις με τις εφημεριδες απο να τις πετας εξω απο τον καδο(για να τις παρει ο ρακοσυλεκτης) η στα σκουπιδια (γιατι εγω θα σωσω τον κοσμο?).Την ωρα που ελειψη πορων το καλοριφερ δεν αναβει στην πολυκατοικια προσπαθω να ζεσταθω με
το τζακι .Εχοντας μαζεψει εφημεριδες μηνων για ανακυκλωση τις εβαλα 2 φορες σε μπλε καδο για να σπασουν πλακα καποιοι βαζοντας φωτια.
Και αν δειτε την διαδικασια δεν ειναι το κερδος αλλα η χαρα του κατι κανω.Παντως σας ευχαριστω ολους

----------


## antonis_p

> Τελικα ειναι πολυ ζωντανο το forum καιχαιρομαι που εγινα μελος του.Χρονια πολλα  Αντωνη.



ευχαριστώ! 





> Δεν περιμενα οτι η ερωτηση για μια οικολογικη πρεσσα θα ηταν τοσο καυτη.Παρ ολες τις ενστασεις ειναι πιο οικολογικο να προσπαθεις να ζεσταθεις με τις εφημεριδες απο να τις πετας εξω απο τον καδο(για να τις παρει ο ρακοσυλεκτης)



Αυτό είναι καφρίλα (να τις πετάς έξω από τον κάδο) . Κανονικά διώκεται (χρηματικό πρόστιμο)





> η στα σκουπιδια (γιατι εγω θα σωσω τον κοσμο?).



Κανένας δεν μπορεί μόνος του να σώσει τον κόσμο. Εδώ φοβάμαι πως ούτε ο Θεός θα τα καταφέρει  ....





> Την ωρα που ελειψη πορων το καλοριφερ δεν αναβει στην πολυκατοικια προσπαθω να ζεσταθω με
> το τζακι .Εχοντας μαζεψει εφημεριδες μηνων για ανακυκλωση τις εβαλα 2 φορες σε μπλε καδο



Οι μπλε κάδοι είναι *κάδοι συσκευασιών* (το γράφει απ'έξω με μεγάλα γράμματα)
Τα χαρτιά πάνε αλλού.

----------


## nikknikk4

*koulis/koulis.gr*
τι εγινε εμαθες κάτι σχετικό απο τους φίλους σου απο Αγγλία... ?
*post #14*

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...ll=1#post49027

----------

koulis/koulis.gr (19-01-12)

----------

